

RADXA Rock Pro and Rock Light (ARM Development Boards) - tbrock
http://radxa.com/Home

======
vardump
Not much information about the CPU. It says only "ARM Cortex-A9 quad core @
1.6Ghz". Makes me worried it's again one of those Allwinner or Rockchip cases.
In other words, a lot of cores, high frequency and low performance. Number-
marketing.

~~~
ojn
It's Rockchip RK3188. Performance is on par on the ever-so-hyped i.MX6 Novena
laptop.

There's been some efforts to reverse-engineer the Mali 400 and write open
drivers for it. I'm not sure if they're still making progress or if the
project stalled though.

------
mschuster91
Looks nice, but I miss one crucial thing for me on the specsheet - what levels
of hardware video acceleration (both encoding and decoding) are available and
how well are these supported under majority of media players (vlc, mplayer,
omxplayer?)

~~~
tbrock
It looks like they both have Mali GPUs which are very well supported by Linux.
I was considering getting an ODroid board from hard kernel which has the same
GPU and is able to play tekken, run OpenGL applications etc, but this seems
like a much better deal.

~~~
darklajid
I'm having a (low-end, of course) U3 from ODroid - and it is collecting dust,
while my Pi is actively used as XBMC (soon Kali) setup.

The ODroid seems more of a tinkering device:

\- no polished media related distribution as far as I could tell (the usual
solution is running Debian or something and automatically launching xbmc, as
root more often than not in the couple things I tried)

\- no way to fix the hdmi output (i.e. overscan issues) - whereas the Pi has a
simple text configuration file for that.

What I'm trying to say is: More hardware power doesn't actually give you a
better experience..

